# ((هنا))المواضيع الفائزة بالمسابقة الاسبوعية لافضل موضوع ثقافي..



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة*

*مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي*

*مع الاحتفاظ بكل المواضيع الفائزة هنا في الموضوع*

*حسب التسلسل الزمني*

*نعلن عن بدء مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي..*

*الشروط المتبعة ليصبح العضو مستحقا الربح هي ما يلي..*

*ا)ان يكون الموضوع باللغة النحوية ليفهمها الجميع..*

*2)ان يرافق الموضوع رابط من اماكن محترمة وان لا تكون دينية؟؟؟..*

*3) ان يكون موضوع كامل ومتكامل وليست خبرية صغيرة..*

*4) يبقى اسم الرابح لمدة اسبوع بعدها يحل مكانه الرابح الجديد..*

*5)اكيد سيحصل الرابح على ربح معنوي وتهنئة وتقييم من *
*مشرفي القسم..*

*كل موضوع لا يحوز على رابط محترم يلغى من المسابقة..*

*التوقيع مشرفي القسم*

ملاحظة: لن نختار اي موضوع منقول من غير منتديات 

​انما من مواقع عالمية محترمة​ 




*جيييلان و كليموووو*



*المواضيع الفائزة :*​ 


أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​ 
مورا مارون​ 

*____________________________*​ 

اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+​ 
swety koky girl​ 

*__________________________*​ 

قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )​ 
M a r i a m​ 
*_________________________*​ 

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)​ 

كليمو​ 

__________________________________​ 

مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)​ 

+ بريسكلا +​ 


*_________________________________*​ 

فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره​ 

الملك العقرب​ 

*_________________________________________________*​ 

حضارة الأنكا​ 

Joyful Song​ 


__________________________________________​ 

كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!​ 

M a r i a m​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
تعريف الانفصال الشبكى:​ 
Dr Fakhry​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها​ 
سندريلا 2009​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*​ 

*just member*​ 


_____________________________​ 

جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم​ 
marmora jesus​ 

______________________________​ 

المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم​ 

كيريا​ 


_________________________________​ 

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها​ 

سندريلا 2009​ 

____________________14​ 
دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة​ 

الأخت مايا​ 


_______________________________​ 


"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"​ 
النهيسى 

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

الله  يااااااااابااااااااااشااااااااااااااا

الله ياينور يامستر كليم
شغل عالي ياجميل
ومجهود رائع
ربنا يساعدك​


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

تمام كدى وملحوظة 

الاختيار هيتم من المواضيع الى موجودة بالقسم مش شرط وضع اللينك هنا و هيتم الاعلان عن الموضوع الفائز وتلقى التهنئات 

وكل اسبوع هنرشح تلت مواضيع هنا تختارو منها احسن وااحد

ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )... 


ربنا يبارك حياتكوا وبنتمنى الفوز للجميع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

امممممممممممممممم بجد مسابقه جامده جدا
ميرسى يا جى جى انتى وكليمو


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*ايون كدا اقدر اقول بداتوا تشتغلوا

ايوة كدا شغلوا القسم كويس 

و شكل جيلان حلو قوى وهى اصفر ومشرفة

كدا

قد الدنيا

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك فى الاخر هتضحكى على الفايز وتطمعى فى الجايزة يابت​*


----------



## fouad78 (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



> 2) ان يرافق الموضوع رابط من اماكن محترمة وان لا تكون دينية؟؟؟..​


يعني اسم المصدر بدون الرابط مش كافي ولا الإسم وحدو كافي :t9:​*
هو كان بالاصل اي موضوع بالثقافي وخصوصا" بما يختص بالصحة لازم يكون 

الرابط وبالذات مش من مواقع اسلامية.*.. كليموووو
5) اكيد سيحصل الرابح على ربح معنوي وتهنئة وتقييم من 
مشرفي القسم..​[/quote]نصرفهم بأي بنك دول هههههههههه
عايزين سيارات وبيوت أو شاليهات ههههههههههههه

بجد الرب يبارككم
وانشالله دائما إلى الأمام​


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

خطوة رائعة.. متابع للمواضيع و المنافسة..


----------



## vetaa (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*جميييييييييييييل
طيب اللى يشجع ملوش جايزه
هههههه

ربنا معاكم
الله ينور
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*حقيقى فكره جميله
وأنا فخورررره بيكوا جدااا
ربنا يوفقكوا *


----------



## sony_33 (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

الله ينور يا جيلان انتى وكليمو
 اية الحلاوة دى
 وانا مستنى هديتى

 طبعا عارفين العنوان
 ربنا معاكم​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

خطوه جميله جداااااااااا

وتشجيع رائع 

ربنا معاكوا​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

يعطيكم العافية 

والرب يقويكم  

شكرا لتعبكم وخدمتكم  

كليمو   .....جيلان  

ربنا يباركم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*ايه الشغل الجامد دة 

ربنا يوفقكم ​*


----------



## المجدلية (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

بدايه جميله يا كليمووووووووو واكيد متميزة .. تستاهل كل ثقه وتقدير واحترام ويا رب ديما متميز ....... سلام المسيح


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

يا عينى يا عينى على الشغل الجامد 
ايه الحلاوة دى ...بجد فكرة ممتازة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

ابدأ انا بقى 
يلا 
باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
هو الاختراع ده لسة جديد و اقريته على النت مش عارفة ينفع للمسابقة ولا لا على العموم انا هحطوه و اللى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا 

الاختراع هو 
7
7
7
زهور بالموسيقى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




توصل الباحثون في اليابان إلى اختراع يتيح للنباتات التفاعل مع المزارعين والإجابة على أحاديثهم بالموسيقى.

والابتكار الجديد الذي أطلق عليه اسم "كا أون"، أي "صوت الزهرة" باللغة اليابانية، عبارة عن مغناطيس حلقي الشكل يزرع في الزهرة ودائرة كهربائية تزود بها قاعدة إناء الزهور متصلة بمشغل للأقراص المدمجة أو تلفزيون أو ستريو بحيث تنبعث أصوات حقيقية عبر ساق النبات إلى الخارج.

وتعمل البتلات بمساعدة مكبرات الصوت على توزيع الصوت في كل الاتجاهات بحيث تملأ الغرفة بالموسيقى.

وتعتزم الشركة تطوير ابتكار جديد, يتضمن تزويد الزهور بهواتف ومكبرات صوت ليتيح لمستخدميها إجراء حوارات مع نباتاتهم.

ويمكن استخدام الابتكار الجديد في الحفلات الموسيقية باليابان، إلى جانب كونه فكرة جديدة رائعة لاستخدامها في حفلات الزفاف والاستقبالات الرسمية.

وقال رئيس شركة "لت اس" ماسومي جوتوه إن هذا النظام مفيد أيضا للنباتات حيث يبعد الحشرات ويمكن النباتات من البقاء لمدة أطول.

ههههههههه ايه رايكوا دلوقتى لما تروح تشترى ورد البياع يقولك ""بموسيقى يا بيه ولا من غير موسيقى ""هههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*مجهووووووووووووووووود اكتر من رائع 
هو ده الكلام مش هزار 
ربنا يقويكم ويحافظ عليكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



zezza قال:


> ابدأ انا بقى
> يلا
> باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
> هو الاختراع ده لسة جديد و اقريته على النت مش عارفة ينفع للمسابقة ولا لا على العموم انا هحطوه و اللى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا
> ...




جميل يا zezza

مش هنا بدك تنزليه

تنزليه عادي

مش بالموضوع هنا

تحيتي


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



swety koky girl قال:


> امممممممممممممممم بجد مسابقه جامده جدا
> ميرسى يا جى جى انتى وكليمو



شكرااا لمرورك يا كوكى

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ايون كدا اقدر اقول بداتوا تشتغلوا
> 
> ايوة كدا شغلوا القسم كويس
> 
> ...




اهلا بيك يا ونس

ربنا يباركك على كلامك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



my rock قال:


> خطوة رائعة.. متابع للمواضيع و المنافسة..








شكراا لتشجيعك ومباركتك يا زعيمنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح*
*بجد مجهود عالى*
*انشاللة تتفوقو اذيد واذيد وتتفقوا على نفسكم حتى *
*ربنا يقدمكم بلخير*​ 

*متابع*​


----------



## cuteledia (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*مجهود جميل وفكرة حلوة اوي
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم ومحبتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

vetaa
شكرااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

Dona Nabil

شكرااا جزيلا اتشجيعك

الرب يسوع يحميكى


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

sony_33

شكرااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

كاندي

شكرااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

شكرااا لتشجيعك يا مورا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

شكرااا لتشجيعك يا انجي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*اية الجمال دة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم يا كليمو ويا جيلان

مجهود رائع بجد​*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



naglaa_y قال:


> بدايه جميله يا كليمووووووووو واكيد متميزة .. تستاهل كل ثقه وتقدير واحترام ويا رب ديما متميز ....... سلام المسيح



*شكرا نجلا ربنا يبارك حياتك
ونتمنى تشاركينا بالمسابقة *


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



zezza قال:


> يا عينى يا عينى على الشغل الجامد
> ايه الحلاوة دى ...بجد فكرة ممتازة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يعوض تعب محبتكم



*ههههههههههههه
انت احلى
وزى ما قلك كليمو المواضيع نزلها عادى جدا فى القسم واحنا نختار منها
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



jesus156 قال:


> *مجهووووووووووووووووود اكتر من رائع
> هو ده الكلام مش هزار
> ربنا يقويكم ويحافظ عليكم​*



*هههههههههه
اى خودمة احنا عالم جامدة مش بنهزر :heat:
رايق انتى يا روكا ميرسى يا قمرة *


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



come with me قال:


> *ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح*
> *بجد مجهود عالى*
> *انشاللة تتفوقو اذيد واذيد وتتفقوا على نفسكم حتى *
> *ربنا يقدمكم بلخير*​
> ...



*شكرا جوجو على التشجيع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وبنتمنى تشارك معانا *


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



cuteledia قال:


> *مجهود جميل وفكرة حلوة اوي
> ربنا يبارك مجهودكم ومحبتكم​*



*الفكرة هتبقى حلوة بمواضيعكو
ميرسى كتيير ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية الجمال دة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم يا كليمو ويا جيلان
> 
> مجهود رائع بجد​*



*ميرسى يا قمرة على التشجيع الجامد ده
ربنا يخليكى يا سكرة*


----------



## monygirl (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*فكرة حلوة خالص يا كليمو انت وجيلان *
*اكيد حاتبقى مسابقة حلوة كتير *
*ربنا معاكوا *​


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*ميرسى يا مونى على التشجبع الحلو
يلا شدى حيلك معانا يا قمرة*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

*هام جدااااا..مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



سلام ونعمة
 
مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي

نعلن عن بدء مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي..

الشروط المتبعة ليصبح العضو مستحقا الربح هي ما يلي..

ا)ان يكون الموضوع باللغة النحوية ليفهمها الجميع..

2)ان يرافق الموضوع رابط من اماكن محترمة وان لا تكون دينية؟؟؟..

3) ان يكون موضوع كامل ومتكامل وليست خبرية صغيرة..

4) يبقى اسم الرابح لمدة اسبوع بعدها  يحل مكانه الرابح الجديد..

5)اكيد سيحصل الرابح على ربح معنوي وتهنئة وتقييم من 
مشرفي القسم..مبدئيا"

كل موضوع لا يحوز على رابط محترم يلغى من المسابقة..

التوقيع مشرفي القسم

ملاحظة: لن نختار اي موضوع منقول من  غير منتديات 

انما من مواقع عالمية محترمة​ 

جيييلان و       كليموووو


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

الخبر المنقول لا يدخل المسابقة


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

*هام جداااا..مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي..*



سلام ونعمة
 
مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي

نعلن عن بدء مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي..

الشروط المتبعة ليصبح العضو مستحقا الربح هي ما يلي..

ا)ان يكون الموضوع باللغة النحوية ليفهمها الجميع..

2)ان يرافق الموضوع رابط من اماكن محترمة وان لا تكون دينية؟؟؟..

3) ان يكون موضوع كامل ومتكامل وليست خبرية صغيرة..

4) يبقى اسم الرابح لمدة اسبوع بعدها  يحل مكانه الرابح الجديد..

5)اكيد سيحصل الرابح على ربح معنوي وتهنئة وتقييم من 
مشرفي القسم..مبدئيا"

كل موضوع لا يحوز على رابط محترم يلغى من المسابقة..

التوقيع مشرفي القسم

ملاحظة: لن نختار اي موضوع منقول من  غير منتديات 

انما من مواقع عالمية محترمة​ 

جيييلان و       كليموووو


----------



## fouad78 (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هام جداااا::مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

عندي اقتراحين
أن يكون هناك موضوع ثابت في هذا القسم للمواضيع الفائزة
صراحة موضوع زي موضوع الآثار حرام ينتهي بإنتهاء المدة
فيكون هذا الموضوع المثبت يحفظ جهد من تعب في الموضوع

أن تكون المسابقة كل اسبوعين
راح تعطي فرصة أكبر للمشاركات المميزة
طبعا هناك الكثير من المشاركات الجميلة ولكن أنا أتحدث عن المتميز

سلام ونعمة


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هام جداااا::مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*

*مممممممممم
يعنى موضوع مثبت للمواضيع المميزة بما انها احسن مواضيع للقسم
اوووك نكلم كليمو وارد عليك لما يجى
عن نفسى الفكرة عجبانى بس رأيى نستنى شوية لما المواضيع تكتر بدل ما نعمله دلؤتى ويبقى لسة فيه موضوعين او تلاتة
ولا ايه رءيك يا فؤاد *


----------



## fouad78 (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هام جداااا::مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............*



جيلان قال:


> *مممممممممم*
> *يعنى موضوع مثبت للمواضيع المميزة بما انها احسن مواضيع للقسم*
> *اوووك نكلم كليمو وارد عليك لما يجى*
> *عن نفسى الفكرة عجبانى بس رأيى نستنى شوية لما المواضيع تكتر بدل ما نعمله دلؤتى ويبقى لسة فيه موضوعين او تلاتة*
> *ولا ايه رءيك يا فؤاد *


 
زي مانتوا شايفين أكيد


الرب يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي فؤاد

 اقتراح مهم تشكر عليه

تم التنفيذ

  بعد المشاورات والاجتماعات    المهمة 

مع اختي المشرفة جيلان العظيمة..

سلام المسيح


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

فكرة راااااااااااااائعة جدااااااااا
ومشجعة اوى 
ميرسى ليك كليمو انت وجيلان 
يسوع يباركم


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اخي فؤاد
> 
> اقتراح مهم تشكر عليه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
مقبولة منك يا زومل اهه انت

على فكرة يا فؤاد المواضيع اثبتت هنا فى الموضوع ده

خليكوا اعدوا انفخوا فيا كدة انتوا الاتنين عبقرية وعظيمة بعد كدى هتكبر بقى وهحط سكرتارية على بروفايلى انتوا احرار :t30:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> مقبولة منك يا زومل اهه انت
> 
> على فكرة يا فؤاد المواضيع اثبتت هنا فى الموضوع ده
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميعرفوكيش يا جى جى:t30:
بس بجد افكار حلوة كتير


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميعرفوكيش يا جى جى:t30:
> بس بجد افكار حلوة كتير



*اه والنبى قوليلهم ياختى :hlp:*


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2009)

*منتهى الروعة يا  مجهودكم *
*يا كليمو وجيلان*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويثبتكم للنجاح ديما *
**​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميعرفوكيش يا جى جى:t30:
> بس بجد افكار حلوة كتير





هات يا كوكى فضفضي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> مقبولة منك يا زومل اهه انت
> 
> على فكرة يا فؤاد المواضيع اثبتت هنا فى الموضوع ده
> ...




عايزة معاش

مش لما تخلصي جامعة وتشتغلي   :t9:


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> فكرة راااااااااااااائعة جدااااااااا
> ومشجعة اوى
> ميرسى ليك كليمو انت وجيلان
> يسوع يباركم





شكرااااااااا لتشجيعك اخت ponponayah

ويلا حيلك نزلي بقى مواضيع


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *منتهى الروعة يا  مجهودكم *
> *يا كليمو وجيلان*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويثبتكم للنجاح ديما *
> **​





كل الشكر لتشجيعكم اخي جوجو

سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هات يا كوكى فضفضي
> ههههههههههههههههه



*
يا لهوى مصيبة انت تموت فى الفضايح :11azy:
اوعى تنطقى يابت هطخك
ولا هخاف من ايه يعنى احنا عالم زى الفل ولا بيهمنا :t30:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> يا لهوى مصيبة انت تموت فى الفضايح :11azy:
> اوعى تنطقى يابت هطخك
> ولا هخاف من ايه يعنى احنا عالم زى الفل ولا بيهمنا :t30:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هبقا اقول لكليمو بينى وبينه بلاش على العام كده 
هتتفضحى :hlp:
وبعدين شويه تقولى اوعى تتكلمى وترجعى تقولى نخاف من ايه اتكلمى :t30: ارسى على بر​


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اخي فؤاد
> 
> اقتراح مهم تشكر عليه
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي كتير ليكم والرب يبارككم​


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *مقبولة منك يا زومل اهه انت*
> 
> *على فكرة يا فؤاد المواضيع اثبتت هنا فى الموضوع ده*
> ...


 
حطي سكرتارية بس انتي اللي هتدفعي المرتب ههههههههههه
هنكبر كمان، راح نضيف كمان صفة التواضع ههههههههههههههه
شايفة أنا بلعب دور الشيطان :smile01​


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2009)

[quote=swety koky girl;1313351]هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميعرفوكيش يا جى جى 
​ 
بس بجد افكار حلوة كتير[/quote]​
ميرسي يا كوكي​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة التثبيت فى هذا الموضوع فكرة كلييمو 
انا كنت هستنى لما يكتروا بعدين نفتح موضوع جديد بس كدى احسن*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> حطي سكرتارية بس انتي اللي هتدفعي المرتب ههههههههههه
> هنكبر كمان، راح نضيف كمان صفة التواضع ههههههههههههههه
> شايفة أنا بلعب دور الشيطان :smile01​



*بامانة ربنا كنت عارفة انك هتقول الصفة دى كمان حفظتك انا
شوشو شوشو يعنى يا لهوىىىى:11azy:*


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *فكرة التثبيت فى هذا الموضوع فكرة كلييمو *
> *انا كنت هستنى لما يكتروا بعدين نفتح موضوع جديد بس كدى احسن*


 
شايفة التواضع هههههههههههههههههه :smile01​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

*لا* :vava:
:beee:


----------



## girgis2 (20 يونيو 2009)

*كليمو*
*,*
*جيلان*
*&*
*fouad78*

*أفكار حلوة كتير*

*هو ده الأبداع  *:018A1D~146:

*والى الأمام دايماااا*​


----------



## جيلان (20 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *كليمو*
> *,*
> *جيلان*
> *&*
> ...



*
ميرسى يا جرجس على التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وبنتمنى نشوف مواضيعك بالمسابقة قريب ^_^*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> ميرسى يا جرجس على التشجيع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> وبنتمنى نشوف مواضيعك بالمسابقة قريب ^_^*





وانا اشاطر الزميلة جيلان 

الشكر الك يا جرجس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*افكار حلووووة كتيير
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
ويبارك تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مواضيع جميلة وقوية 

الرب يباركهم ويعوضهم تعب خدماتهم ​


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *افكار حلووووة كتيير
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> ويبارك تعب محبتكم​*



*ميرسى حبيبتى انتى احلى ^_^*


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2009)

alhor قال:


> مواضيع جميلة وقوية
> 
> الرب يباركهم ويعوضهم تعب خدماتهم ​


*
ويباركك اخى
الاقوى هى مواضيعك الرائعة 
سلام المسيح معاك ^_^*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة الفكرة دى يا كليمو 

شكرا ليك

المسابقة حلوة​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تاسوني

الشكر الك

سلام المسيح


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاززززززززززززززز و رووووووووووووووعة ومش عارف اقول ايه تانى

ربنا يباركم ويعوضكم


----------

